

Convox: Docker deployments to AWS - csquared
http://www.convox.com/

======
nzoschke
Hey, one of the authors of Convox here...

Convox is a private app deployment platform that runs in your own AWS account.
Instead of paying to use a multi-tenant, black box PaaS, you can have your own
for a fraction of the price.

Convox is all open source. Take a look at github.com/convox/kernel to see all
the low level infrastructure work we are automating.

Running `convox install` is an easy way to get a stack of the best AWS
services and configuration. VPC, ECS, Kinesis, Lambda and more are all there
to support any Docker container you want to deploy.

Take a look at the docs here:
[https://docs.convox.com/](https://docs.convox.com/)

I'm happy to answer any questions...

~~~
owen11
I spent the weekend with it and wrote my first impression -
[http://oren.github.io/blog/convox.html](http://oren.github.io/blog/convox.html)

